# انهى فيهم احلى....



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

انهى فيهم احلى....
انهى فيهم احلى....







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/41359/1182060763.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/41359/1182060863.jpg


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

يارب اعرف الرد


----------



## amr_said53 (17 يونيو 2007)

The First Pic. Is Amazing Man


----------



## م. نفين (17 يونيو 2007)

الصورة الثالثة جميلة جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس خلودي (17 يونيو 2007)

ماشالله كلهم أحلى من بعض


----------



## المهندس خلودي (17 يونيو 2007)

بس أميل للأولى


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (18 يونيو 2007)

الثانية احلى
و اكثر احتواء


----------



## المهندسة غادة (19 يونيو 2007)

الثالثة احلى


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (19 يونيو 2007)

الثالة اجمل لانها تصميم مودرن


----------



## المعمار أحمد (19 يونيو 2007)

الأولى سقفها تقليدي ؟!


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

تمام الحمد لله بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

الاخ zoromba
رائع والله ما شاء الله


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (22 يونيو 2007)

لا ارد حتى اسكن على سبيل التجربة
20سنة في كل منهما


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ياااااااااااااااا 20 سنة بس

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2007)

the third is very nice


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## hassandiab (25 يونيو 2007)

الصورة المعروضه اللى فيها زجاج باللون اللبني جميله وواقعيه عن التانيين


----------



## م.ا_ مناصره (25 يونيو 2007)

فش بعد الصوره التالته


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

الثالثه جميله جدا اعجبتني


----------



## mz066 (26 يونيو 2007)

الاولى طبعا من غير كلام


----------



## zoromba (26 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

كلهم حلوين ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (1 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

يا سلام يا محمد ايه الحلاوه دى


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

انا شايف ان الاولى هى اللى من الاخر


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الفادي (5 يوليو 2007)

سقف الأولى مع واجهات الثالثه ..................رهيب


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## zoromba (15 يوليو 2007)

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين


----------



## vrayman (16 يوليو 2007)

هااااااااااااا
انا هاسكن 40


----------



## للزحف اصول (17 يوليو 2007)

اول واحدة احلى لانها عائلية واضائتها جامدة


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

حلويييين كلهم حلوين


----------



## zoromba (17 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## batoot (17 يوليو 2007)

el awlaaaaaa (Y) good luck w go on


----------



## بارتنون (18 يوليو 2007)

كلهم أحلى من بعضهم
وبالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## emyrayq (22 يوليو 2007)

انا اكتر واحده عجبتنى هيا التالته بس ما شاء الله شغلك حلو


----------



## amie (22 يوليو 2007)

التالتة أحلى من وجهة نظرى


----------



## rafter (22 يوليو 2007)

من رايى ان التالته فيها تناسق اكتر وتحس براحه نفسيه اكتر وانت بتبص عليها


----------



## معماري3 (22 يوليو 2007)

الاولىىىىىىىىى بلا منازع


----------



## م / رانية (22 يوليو 2007)

الصورة الثالثة جميلة جداً


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

الأولى والثالثة حلوة كتير
بس التانية أحلى سقفها حلو ومميز


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## loody (8 أغسطس 2007)

كلهم حلوين .. بس الاوووووووولى احلى من بين الثلاثة لانها مريحة بصرياً ..


----------



## alaa_1986 (10 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله كلهم حلوين اوي 
بس الاولى شكلها اكتر حقيقي


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## zeyad (13 أغسطس 2007)

No. 1 is No.1


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

coooooooooooooooool


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية كلهم حلوين
بس اعتقد الثالثة احلاهم


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## نورينار (26 أغسطس 2007)

صراحه ماشالله كلهم حلوين وراح اعطيك رايي بكل صراحه
.... 1) الاولى تصميمها تقليدي ومااحس فيها فكره
 2) اثانيه ااحلى من الاولى والديكور فيه ابداع وحديثه بس معتمه شوي
 3)الثالثه انا اشوفها الاحلى لانها شرحه وفيها اضاءه وفخامه وتصميمك لسقف حلو لكن مافيه فكره يعني تقليدي...
انشالله استفد من تعليقي وانشالله للاعلى:15:


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

التالته حلوه بس الانتريه مش عاجبنى


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

اما التصميم بيرتبط بالحقيقة عل فكرة هالغرفة بتتنفذ حاليا فكان لازم ارتبط ببعض الكمرات الحديد فهى اللى كانت حكمانى فى التصميم 
وشكرا على التعليقات والاهتمام


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (29 أغسطس 2007)

يا عم ايه العك ده ؟؟؟...انا شايف ان انا الاحلي بصراحه


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

لا والله انا بس عرف انت مين يا امور ( لوكوربوزية قالى )
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

شربات وخفة دمك مش عايز اقولك


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (30 أغسطس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

انهى فيهم احلى....


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

التانيه احلى بكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## zoromba (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الاهتمام


----------



## نورالعمارة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

كلهم حلوين


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الاهتمام


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

كلهم حلوين الله يحلي ايامكم


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ظاهر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

طبعا الثالثة احلا


----------



## bebo_81eg (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الاولي احلي احساسي انها طبيعيه اكتر :81:


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jana21 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله ال3 أحلى من بعض
:34:


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا بسم الله ما شاء الله
ثانيا
الصورة الثالثة جميلة جدا


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ألاخ احمد الطيب


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الثالثة أفضل بكثير00000000


----------



## يا زمن (12 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام
أرى أن الثانية أحلى مش عارف ليش يعني بحس باستمرارية و مفتوحة أكثر يعني شرحة 

والله يوفقك


----------



## بسمه همام (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخيرة احلاهم :63:


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (12 ديسمبر 2007)

انا ايضا افضل الاولى


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الاتنين احلى من بعض
بس واحدة مودرن والتانية على كلاسيك
تسلم الايادي


----------



## zoromba (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معماري شاطر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا في مجال لزياره ميدانيه
م.محمد هندم


----------



## zoromba (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 ديسمبر 2007)

التالته رقيقة جدا


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الأولى و الثالثة فى رأيى...الأولى عشان الإنعكاسات اللى فيها و إضائتها الصناعية...و الثالثة ألوانها زاهية و سقفها جمييل
بس بجد ما شاء الله شغل عالى جداً


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

يارب اعرف الرد


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الاولى احلى :59:


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ragabgogo (2 يناير 2008)

الثانية اجمل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## alaanabil (5 يناير 2008)

هتلاقي غالبية الناس مختارة
التانيه عشان الجو بارد والشمس 
شكلها دافئ
وانا اختار الثانيه بس عشان هيه الاحلى
عشان الاضاءة فعلا وكذلك السقف احلى من الصورتين
التانيين بس ما شاء الله عليك في التلاته ربنا يكرمك
بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك انت اظاهر عليك متمكن من الماكس فى التصميم ان شاء الله حيكون ليك مستقبل باهر ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير

وشكر خاص للمهندسة حسناء


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

كله بايخههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

طب ليه كدا بس
ممكن تفرجنا انت الاحسن


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

عبدالوهاب طاهر قال:


> كله بايخههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



جزاك االله كل خير على زوقك


----------



## عمارة و حضارة (24 يناير 2008)

القصة مو مين الاحلى 

القصة مين الى بيقد يأدي وضيفتوا بشكل افضل 

تقبل مروري


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

التانية احلى ما شاء الله


----------



## Egy Mine (28 يناير 2008)

بالترتيب 
المركز الأول:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/41359/1182060944.jpg
المركز الثاني :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/41359/1182060863.jpg
المركز الثالث:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/41359/1182060763.jpg

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهم (11 فبراير 2008)

كلها حلوة بس ممكن الاولى من وجهة نظرى افضل 
وشكرا


----------



## الواثقة بربها (11 فبراير 2008)

الثانية و الثالثة احلى و خصوصا الثالثة سقفها احسن


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههه


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (13 فبراير 2008)

الثاني أحلى بكثير


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## عبد الوهاب المعمار (10 مارس 2008)

كلهم حلوين وانت الاحلا


----------



## مايزنر (10 مارس 2008)

أولاً ماشاء الله الاظهار رائع جدددددددداً،
أرى ان الصورة الثالثة كأنها أفضل، ولكن كلهم حلويييييين كتييييير...


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 مارس 2008)

التصميم الاول اجمل برأيي
و يعطي انطباع بكبر المساحة وتناسق السقف مع الديكور


----------



## منصور سعيد (20 مارس 2008)

وااااااااو 

خطيره موووت والله يالغالي... 


يسيلم يدينك على هالابداع الرائع... لك كل الشكر والتقدير...

الثانيه احلاهم... 
تحياتي


----------



## تصميم شغلة (21 مارس 2008)

كلهم حلوين بجد انتى عملهم رندر عل V-ray الله يوفقك


----------



## Alinajeeb (21 مارس 2008)

كلهن حلوات بس الثالثه أحلى


----------



## فافيتو (24 مارس 2008)

كلهم نفس بعضهم بس عم تتغير الألوان


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxx aweeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## غفران محمود (8 مايو 2008)

الثالثة حلوة هواية


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## المصمم الراقي (30 يوليو 2008)

الاولى احلى ما شا ء الله


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

both beautiful


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## نابلسي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا اميل الى الثانية إن شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## نهله زادم (12 أبريل 2009)

الاولي احلي ................................... شكرا


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

هى الثلنية من نفس درجة التالتة


----------



## بنت معمار (7 مايو 2010)

كلهم حلوين بس سحرتني التالته


----------



## hermione (7 مايو 2010)

كلهم احلى من بعض
افضل التانيه


----------



## م.حسان2 (7 مايو 2010)

الثانية احلى لكن الاولى اقل تكلفة


----------



## zoromba (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

